# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  حذف رشته شیمی محض از دفترچه

## mohammad2022

با سلام . طبق دفترچه ی سازمان سنجش که دیروز قرار داده شد رشته شیمی محض و ریاضی محض حذف شده و فقط شیمی کاربردی و ریاضی کاربردی هست . کسانی که الان دارن علوم پایه میخونن میتونن یه توضیحی راجع به چنین اتفاقی بدن ؟ الان تکلیف گرایش های شیمی تجزیه و آلی و ... چی میشه ؟ میشه شیمی کاربردی رفت و بعدش تو ارشد اونارو خوند ؟ 
با تشکر .

----------


## mahdiekrani

> با سلام . طبق دفترچه ی سازمان سنجش که دیروز قرار داده شد رشته شیمی محض و ریاضی محض حذف شده و فقط شیمی کاربردی و ریاضی کاربردی هست . کسانی که الان دارن علوم پایه میخونن میتونن یه توضیحی راجع به چنین اتفاقی بدن ؟ الان تکلیف گرایش های شیمی تجزیه و آلی و ... چی میشه ؟ میشه شیمی کاربردی رفت و بعدش تو ارشد اونارو خوند ؟ 
> با تشکر .


واحد های شیمی کاربردی با شیمی محض چندان متفاوت نیست در حد ۸ یا ۱۰ واحد . پیشنهاد میکنم کاربردی بخونید

----------


## mahdiekrani

متاسفانه رشته دکترای فیزیک هم حذف شد از دفترچه

----------


## mohammad2022

بله اطلاع دارم از چنین چیزی ولی میخوام بدونم توی کارشناسی ارشد چی ؟‌ میشه گرایش های محض رو خوند ؟‌ مثلا میشه توی کارشناسی شیمی کاربردی بخونی و توی ارشد فوق لیسانس شیمی آلی بگیری ؟ توی ارشد هم این گرایش ها حذف شدن یا نه ؟

----------


## mahdiekrani

> بله اطلاع دارم از چنین چیزی ولی میخوام بدونم توی کارشناسی ارشد چی ؟‌ میشه گرایش های محض رو خوند ؟‌ مثلا میشه توی کارشناسی شیمی کاربردی بخونی و توی ارشد فوق لیسانس شیمی آلی بگیری ؟ توی ارشد هم این گرایش ها حذف شدن یا نه ؟


تو ارشد که کلا گرایشها متفاوت میشه . اصلا چیزی به نام محض و کاربردی نداریم. بله کلی گرایش داریم توارشد

 شیمی گرایش شیمی فیزیک  شیمی گرایش شیمی آلی  شیمی گرایش شیمی معدنی  شیمی گرایش شیمی تجزیه  شیمی کاربردی  فیتو شیمی  نانو شیمی  آموزش شیمی  پیشرانه ها  شیمی گرایش شیمی پلیمر  علوم و تکنولوژی پلیمر  شیمی گرایش شیمی دریا 

 شیمی دارویی 

 شیمی کاتالیست

----------


## mohammad2022

خیلی ممنون ... فقط یه مطلبه دیگه این که داخل دفترچه ذکر شده بود دانشجو نمیتونه تو ۲ رشته همزمان تحصیل کنه . یعنی نمیشه دیگه ۲ رشته ای خوند ؟

----------


## mahdiekrani

> خیلی ممنون ... فقط یه مطلبه دیگه این که داخل دفترچه ذکر شده بود دانشجو نمیتونه تو ۲ رشته همزمان تحصیل کنه . یعنی نمیشه دیگه ۲ رشته ای خوند ؟


خیر . البته اعضای بنیاد علمی نخبگان استثنا شده اند

----------


## lily7

سلام دوست عزیز
من درباره ریاضیات نظر نمیدم ولی رشته خودم شیمی هستش .
شیمی محض و کاربردی برای مقطع کارشناسی هستن و شما برای ارشد یکی از گرایش ها رو انتخاب میکنید .
تفاوت زیادی هم ندارن شیمی محض و کاربردی .
البته یه سری درسها برای محض مثل شیمی کوانتوم و نظریه گروه اجباریه ولی برای بچه های کاربردی اختیاری .
بچه های کاربردی درس هایی مثل اصول محاسبات شیمی صنعتی و شیمی صنعتی و صنایع معدنی و ... رو میگذرونن 
البته بستگی به واحد داره .
بله میشه برای ارشد هر گرایش دیگه ای رو خوند . 
من شیمی کاربردی بودم برای ارشد گرایش دیگه ای رو خوندم .
برای ارشد گرایش های زیادی داریم 
مثل نانو شیمی
شیمی آلی
شیمی تجزیه
شیمی معدنی
شیمی دارویی
شیمی فیزیک
شیمی اسانس
پیشرانه ها
فیتو شیمی 
و ...

----------


## a999

سلام
من شنیدم گرایش های شیمی زیاد باهم فرقی ندارن فوقش سه چهار واحد
تفاوت انچنانی ندارند

----------


## lily7

> سلام
> من شنیدم گرایش های شیمی زیاد باهم فرقی ندارن فوقش سه چهار واحد
> تفاوت انچنانی ندارند


در مقطع کارشناسی بله همینطوره . محض ها در تئوری قوی تر هستن البته . ولی کاربردی مباحث کاربردی بیشتری داره و کاراموزی ! واحد من برای بچه های محض کاراموزی نداشت ولی برای کاربردی اجباری بود . ( البته چارت ها در دانشگاه ها با هم فرق داره و نمیشه گفت همه به یک صورت هستن )
ولی ارشد خیلی با هم تفاوت دارن .

----------


## PANSY

رشته های علوم پایه محکومن به تدریس! ، تو ایران البته...

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

زیاد سخت نگیرین کاربردی هم بخونین ارشد میتونید در گرایشی که دوست دارید ادامه بدید...

----------


## mohammad2022

خیلی ممنون واقعا . منو از سردرگمی درآوردید . از همون اول تصمیمم شیمی فیزیک واسه ارشد  بود ولی وقتی سنجش دفترچه ها رو گذاشت خیلی اعصابم خورد شد ... بازم تشکر

----------


## mohammad2022

بله تو ایران اینطوریه که متاسفانه برمیگرده به دید اشتباه دانش آموز ها . البته دست خودشون هم نیست از همون بچگیشون اینطوری بهشون تلقین شده وگرنه رشته های علوم پایه خوده علم خالصه و چیز اضافه ای نداره .

----------


## behnamp

دوستان یه سوال الان دیگه کلا همه باید شیمی کاربردی بخونن به زور؟ خب برای چی این کارو انجام دادن؟

----------


## lily7

> دوستان یه سوال الان دیگه کلا همه باید شیمی کاربردی بخونن به زور؟ خب برای چی این کارو انجام دادن؟


برای منم خیلی عجیبه .
استادای ما میگفتن بهتر بود محض میخوندین .
ولی شاید بازار امروز کشور به کسی فردی با مهارت های شیمی کاربردی نیاز داره . برای همین محض رو حذف کردن .
البته محض و کاربردی تفاوت زیادی ندارن .

----------


## amir 1378

الان محض حذف شد؟ بعد دقیقا اونایی که کاربردی خوندن بعدا چه جاهایی کار میکنن؟ الان چطوری میشه دبیری شیمی خوند؟

----------


## anis79

> الان محض حذف شد؟ بعد دقیقا اونایی که کاربردی خوندن بعدا چه جاهایی کار میکنن؟ الان چطوری میشه دبیری شیمی خوند؟


دبیری ها میرن دانشگاه فرهنگیان فک کنم

----------


## -AMiN-

*برای منم عجیب بود هم شیمی محض هم دکتری پیوسته فیزیک جفتشون نبودن
خیلیارو میشناختم داشتن برای فیزیک میخوندن
ولی ظرفیت مازاد امسال خیلی زیاد شده ! تو رشته های جدید سایت گزینه 2 نگا کنید
دارن رشته های پولی رو بیشتر میکنن هر سال خدا ب خیر بگذرونه

*

----------


## Ali.psy

*بله برای ریاضیا حذف شده...اما نگرانی نداره که کاربردی بردارین...حالا در اولویت های پایین تر...مهم تلاش خودتونه و ارشد گرایش دیگه بردارین حساسیت نشون ندین*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Skinner


وقتی رشته شیمی محض هست چرا میگین حذف شده کلا؟


در دفترچه رشته ریاضی حذف شده توی تجربی هست هنوز*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط -AMiN-



در دفترچه رشته ریاضی حذف شده توی تجربی هست هنوز


میدونم...خب اصل تجربیه دیگه مشکلی نیست...*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Skinner




میدونم...خب اصل تجربیه دیگه مشکلی نیست...


خب این دوست عزیزمون کنکور ریاضی دادن : )
شیمی و ریاضی محض میگه حذف شده از دفترچمون 
فیزیک پیوسته هم که نیست*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط -AMiN-



خب این دوست عزیزمون کنکور ریاضی دادن : )
شیمی و ریاضی محض میگه حذف شده از دفترچمون 
فیزیک پیوسته هم که نیست


چرا کش میدین و حساسیت..

خب حذف شده که شده.....هرسال قوانین انتخاب رشته متفاوته..ثابت نیس که...

حالا شاید اصلاحیه زدن..بعید نیست..منتظر بمونید..نبودم همون رو انتخاب کنید*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Skinner




چرا کش میدین و حساسیت..

خب حذف شده که شده.....هرسال قوانین انتخاب رشته متفاوته..ثابت نیس که...

حالا شاید اصلاحیه زدن..بعید نیست..منتظر بمونید..نبودم همون رو انتخاب کنید


من که حرفی نزدم  رفع ابهام و همنوایی با خیل پست های تاپیک بود 
کاری هم نمیشه کرد اونا رشته میدن ما هم باید انتخاب کنیم*

----------

